# 하숙집을 구해 달라고 부탁하였습니다



## wonlon

그는 김영수 씨에게 하숙집을 구해 *달라고* 부탁하였습니다

I can't quite check out the original verb form of 달라고. Though in Japanese machine translation from jpdic.naver.com says
下宿屋を求めてくれと頼みました.
So where should I refer to?

And what does 달라고 mean here?


----------



## terredepomme

-달라是-주다(給)的間接祈使形．
我給你．내가 너에게 주다.
你給我．네가 나에게 주다.
給我．나에게 주어라.
我請你給我．나는 너에게 달라고 부탁한다.

그는 김영수 씨에게 하숙집을 구해 달라고 부탁하였습니다
他請김영수先生給他找寄宿房．
彼は김영수さんに下宿屋を探してくれと頼みました。
김영수 씨, 하숙집을 구해 주시오.
김영수先生，給我找寄宿房．
김영수さん、下宿屋を探してください。


----------



## Superhero1

The infinitive form of 달라고 is '*달다*'. It means that a questioner demands or requests something.

e.g. 친구가 노트를 빌려 달라고 말했다.
여자친구에게 집으로 와 달라고 전화를 했다.
비행기 표를 대신 예약해 달라고 부탁했다.
점원에게 거스름돈을 지폐로 달라고 부탁했다.


----------



## wonlon

It looks like it is only used in indirect speech, and only in the form 달라고 하다/말하다..., rather than used independently.


----------



## kenjoluma

wonlon said:


> It looks like it is only used in indirect speech, and only in the form 달라고 하다/말하다..., rather than used independently.


Exactly.


----------

